# February Challenge- Soap Stones



## newbie (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello hello! Welcome to the February Challenge.

I do apologize for so dropping the ball last month. I have not been able to get video, which I discovered the night before I was leaving for a long trip because I procrastinated putting the challenge up until the 30th and I left early on the 31st. Thanks much to the other hosts who covered for me. Mea culpa to all. 

I still can't get video so this will have a long photo essay on one technique. 

This month, please make at least one soap stone. You can use whatever technique you feel will get you to the stoney look you seek. CP, MP, HP are all fine and some will likely be better processes for one look or another. Yes, you can combine the processes as well. You may go for gemstone, geode, granite, marble, the plainest rock, the fanciest rock or whatever rock your heart desires. Figure out how to make your soap look that way. 

Rules:

You must make at least one soap stone and show us a picture. 

The entry thread will open on February 16th and close on the 23rd. 

Voting will open on the 23rd or 24th ,depending on how much trouble I have getting the pictures into SurveyMonkey, and it will close on February 27th.

Results announced on February 28th.


----------



## newbie (Jan 30, 2019)

*General Rules:*

1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PMs when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

*SMF Challenge General Rules:*

1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and have been a member for a month
(sorry, but no exceptions to this)

2. Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate
(you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)

3. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts and to ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.

4. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.

5. Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.

6. After the closing date, the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey.
The winner will be announced February 28, 2019.  There is no prize attached to this challenge.

7. If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.

8. Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.

9. All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.


----------



## newbie (Jan 30, 2019)

Here is a technique for consideration. *You are not obliged to use it. 
*
I call it Fissured soap or lightning soap.

I have been thwarted by my camera in making a video so pictures will have to do. I made this soap in a slab mold but the first time I used it was in a loaf mold. At that time, I used a flatter spoon to dig into the soap and lever up a chunk so it would break along the natural lines of the firm soap while allowing the contrasting soap to fill in the crack and did this in a number of places in the loaf, trying to be certain to sometimes crack all the way to the bottom of the mold. If you dig around too much or do it when the soap is too soft, all you get is a bunch of small pieces swimming in contrast, which has its merits but won't look anything like a fissure/crack/lightning.

To get fissures, you have to create them which means a different manipulation than usual. A silicone mold is perfect, but you could also line a hard mold with a plastic bag, just like you did back when you were starting and didn't have 400 pieces of equipment like you do now. Harken back to your roots, pull out the grocery store plastic bag and a box and you are good to go.
I use a slow tracing recipe, an accelerating FO, and a colorant in water (TD in water gives excellent results.)

Decide on your colors. I use a color in water to get into the fine lines and if I am using TD or AC, I put those to soak in water well ahead of time so they can absorb whatever water they want. I can add more water as needed to get a nice fluidity.

Get your recipe to emulsion and pour off a small amount BEFORE YOU ADD ANY FO. This will be used as the filler for the cracks, so you can color it after pouring off to get whatever contrast you would like. Stir it occasionally.

The rest of your batter will then be the base. Color as desired and then add the accelerating FO and stir it up well. You don't want a seize though. Get it into your mold before it's lumpy and mashed potatoes because you want it to firm up in the mold, not in the bowl. Of course in this run, I added Plumeria and Ahoy Matey which both move like gangbusters but they decided to play against me and remain soft for a long time.

Slide your fingers under the mold and flex it to break the surface of the soap. Because the batter was moving so slowly, I have plenty of pictures of how it looks as it SLOWLY firms up.

Oh for god's sake, will you set, damned base!?!?

You can see some of the fissures staying in the surface, but I want a break all the way to the bottom along the lines that the firm soap gives me. If you lose patience, as I did, you can take a spoon or other implement to try to jimmy up a section but this is still too soft. Ahoy Matey, you failed me.

It's getting there, after 20 minutes of frustration. I pour on the contrasting thin batter and work to get it all the way into the crack. Then I add the TD in water to get into the finest lines and into the larger cracks as well, for interest. Pour on more of the thin batter and/or color in water as you go.

Once it starts to break better, I make sure I am cracking it all the way down to the bottom of the mold.  Add more thin batter and more TD in water to make certain it gets into every nook and cranny. You can make tons of fissures or just a few of course. If you are working in a loaf mold, you dig in and lever up at different depths and angles but I feel less is more when working in a loaf mold. It's too easy to break it up more than you can see. This soap stayed too soft for what I wanted but it works in the end. It looks a mess when I'm satisfied with the fissuring but that is how you get it into all the spaces. Don't worry!

After gelling, if you prefer, or when it's unmolded, either rinse off or cut off the very top layer to reveal.....Fissured Soap.

I turned a few bars into soap stones.


----------



## newbie (Jan 30, 2019)

The rest.


----------



## newbie (Jan 30, 2019)

If you wish to sign up, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name and according to SMF tradition, a comment about your hopes and fears. 

Sign up. 

1.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 30, 2019)

If you wish to sign up, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name and according to SMF tradition, a comment about your hopes and fears. 

Sign up. 

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!


----------



## Primrose (Jan 30, 2019)

Wow what a cool tutorial!

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose


----------



## Dawni (Jan 30, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge

That tutorial was so much fun to read.. And great looking soap stone too!


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 30, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!


----------



## geniash (Jan 31, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 31, 2019)

@geniash unfortunately you don't meet the requirement at this time to participate.  Must have 50 posts and 1 month membership.   If you get talking/responding you should be able to get to 50 pretty easily.


----------



## geniash (Jan 31, 2019)

Time to get to work then! I'll try to get the posts # for the challenge.


----------



## Meena (Jan 31, 2019)

newbie said:


> Here is a technique for consideration. *You are not obliged to use it.
> *
> I call it Fissured soap or lightning soap.
> 
> *Oh for god's sake, will you set, damned base!?!?*



OMG I LOVE this!!!  What a great technique, and so well- and entertainingly-explained!!


----------



## Meena (Jan 31, 2019)

newbie said:


> The rest.



Gorgeous!  I'm a rock hound.


----------



## Meena (Jan 31, 2019)

geniash said:


> 1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
> 2. Primrose
> 3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
> 4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
> 5. Geniash - So excited to try this!


6. Meena -  This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh

wait, did i do that wrong?


----------



## Meena (Jan 31, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 1, 2019)

What a fabulous challenge! So many possibilities ... 

PS. newbie, is this fissured soap technique your creation? 
(I really enjoyed your tutorial, thanks!)


----------



## zanzalawi (Feb 1, 2019)

well apparently i am destined to enter this month's challenge LOL last night in the shower i was checking out some of the soaps and the hamster in my head was cruising on its wheel 

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny


----------



## dibbles (Feb 1, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 1, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks


----------



## newbie (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm glad people enjoyed the tutorial! Yes, Miss Figgy, the technique is my creation, or at least I haven't seen anyone else do it. I like the natural look it gives and heaven knows we need more techniques to use with accelerating FOs.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 1, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10.  KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close.  Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.


----------



## Meena (Feb 1, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> 9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks



Punny.  So very punny.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 2, 2019)

Looks like lots of competition this month!


----------



## earlene (Feb 2, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10.  KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close.  Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
11. earlene - want to get back in the groove


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 2, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close. Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
11. earlene - want to get back in the groove 
12. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can


----------



## Misschief (Feb 2, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> 12. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can


Of course you can!


----------



## Terri E (Feb 3, 2019)

(1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close. Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
11. earlene - want to get back in the groove
12. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can.
13.Terri E -I love soapy rocks!   ((()))))


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 4, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close. Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
11. earlene - want to get back in the groove
12. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can.
13.Terri E -I love soapy rocks!   ()))))))
14. midnightsoaper - this is my 50th post


----------



## Dawni (Feb 5, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Looks like lots of competition this month!


Looking like lots more competition this month! 

I am now officially worried mine's gonna be the suckiest lol 

But I'm still entering


----------



## aihrat (Feb 5, 2019)

newbie said:


> Here is a technique for consideration. *You are not obliged to use it.
> *
> I call it Fissured soap or lightning soap.
> 
> ...


not entering but just wanted to say that this is mind-blowing and the resulting soap stone looks incredible!


----------



## Hendejm (Feb 6, 2019)

So I started playing around with the soap stones using soft soap that hadn’t cured. Here is my soap stones 1.0. I’ve got some learning to do before I submit the official soap!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 6, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> So I started playing around with the soap stones using soft soap that hadn’t cured. Here is my soap stones 1.0. I’ve got some learning to do before I submit the official soap!
> 
> View attachment 35939


I did that too! Played around with what I had.. But I won't reveal that yet in case I end up not having the chance to make my actual entry, and I'd have to enter that lol.

That stone looks cool @Hendejm!


----------



## ScentedExpressionsSupp (Feb 6, 2019)

.


----------



## Meena (Feb 6, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Looking like lots more competition this month!
> 
> I am now officially worried mine's gonna be the suckiest lol
> 
> But I'm still entering



Me too.  I'll be right down there with you, hahahahahha.    Probably below.


----------



## newbie (Feb 8, 2019)

Bumping to keep in view for any new entrants.


----------



## newbie (Feb 9, 2019)

Any further takers on the challenge? How are people coming along?

One of my goals is to get malachite, but I haven't gotten it yet. I might be able to get malachite chips though.... maybe.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 9, 2019)

My first attempt... Colors are off, but the technique seems pretty good.


----------



## Meena (Feb 9, 2019)

newbie said:


> Any further takers on the challenge? How are people coming along?
> 
> One of my goals is to get malachite, but I haven't gotten it yet. I might be able to get malachite chips though.... maybe.View attachment 36083
> View attachment 36084



My challenge soaps are ready!    Are these pictures from the net, or soaps you made?


----------



## Meena (Feb 9, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> View attachment 36089
> My first attempt... Colors are off, but the technique seems pretty good.



That's very nice, Marnie!  Colors look great on my monitor.  Make sure you're not being overly critical of yourself.


----------



## newbie (Feb 9, 2019)

Ha! I wish they were soaps I made. I would like to make a soap that looks like that.

I just tried Zany's no slime castile soap and chopped up a bar to see how it looked throughout. I mushed the pieces together so as not to waste. Colors don't look like a stone but the pattern is fun!


----------



## newbie (Feb 9, 2019)

Well done, Marnie!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 9, 2019)

newbie said:


> Any further takers on the challenge? How are people coming along?
> 
> One of my goals is to get malachite, but I haven't gotten it yet. I might be able to get malachite chips though.... maybe.View attachment 36083
> View attachment 36084


I think I have that same malachite picture saved - it's beautiful and would make a stunning soap. I have a plan, but haven't tried yet. I want to try your fissure technique, and am going to make extra batter to use when that goes sideways.


----------



## Meena (Feb 9, 2019)

Just finished photographing my little beauties, at great personal cost, lol --  it's co-cold and very windy today in Denver !  But the soap stones are quite lovely and I am pleased.


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 9, 2019)

I was going to give malachite a try too. I have a few tiny stones done so far, none I'm totally happy with. I have a playdate planned on Monday with a new shipment of lye though


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 9, 2019)

Malachite or Green Jasper was what I was going to try as well. Looks like there might be a lot of green soaps!


----------



## newbie (Feb 9, 2019)

I find a lot of green micas thicken soap batter which makes it difficult to keep it fluid for a good pour. I'm trying to figure out if there is a way around that. Had another fail today.


----------



## Loralei (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm a dork, I know.. but how do we check if we have 50 posts? I'd love to join in a few of these challenges (but not this month!)


----------



## dibbles (Feb 9, 2019)

Loralei said:


> I'm a dork, I know.. but how do we check if we have 50 posts? I'd love to join in a few of these challenges (but not this month!)


If you look under your picture you will see messages. You have 169 posts now. Would love to have you join in the fun!!


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm still in planning (leaving no stone unturned ).

@newbie - I was thinking of a gradient, but not nearly one as complex as your malachite picture!


----------



## Loralei (Feb 9, 2019)

dibbles said:


> If you look under your picture you will see messages. You have 169 posts now. Would love to have you join in the fun!!



Thank you for the help, @dibbles - I look forward to joining in!!


----------



## Zing (Feb 10, 2019)

Loralei said:


> I'm a dork, I know.. but how do we check if we have 50 posts? I'd love to join in a few of these challenges (but not this month!)


Do it! Do it! I'm still basking in my 4th place win (which really was like 6th with two ties) from November!


----------



## Loralei (Feb 10, 2019)

Zing said:


> Do it! Do it! I'm still basking in my 4th place win (which really was like 6th with two ties) from November!



Lol, @Zing ! I will get there... and thank you for the encouragement! (Dreaming of a 6th place win now, lol!)


----------



## asmita (Feb 10, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> 14. midnightsoaper - this is my 50th post



Haha Perfect @midnightsoaper


----------



## szaza (Feb 10, 2019)

As I was telling myself I wasn't going to enter this month because I'm busy and all.. I found myself in my kitchen today attempting to make soap stones.. guess I'll have to enter now!

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close. Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
11. earlene - want to get back in the groove
12. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can.
13.Terri E -I love soapy rocks! ))))))))
14. midnightsoaper - this is my 50th post 
15. szaza - the stones are calling me!


----------



## newbie (Feb 10, 2019)

Way to go, szaza! 

Even if people are making other types of soaps, you can use scraps to mush together to see what you get or pour off small amounts of batter into a paper cup even. Thankfully, a soap stone is small which means you don't have to make pounds of soap to try. 

Onward!


----------



## SYT (Feb 10, 2019)

Well I'm so new I probably don't have enough posts to enter, but this looks fun so I 'm going to give it a try just for the experience.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 10, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close. Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
11. earlene - want to get back in the groove
12. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can.
13.Terri E -I love soapy rocks! ))))))))
14. midnightsoaper - this is my 50th post 
15. szaza - the stones are calling me!
16. SideDoorSoaps - I really wasn’t gonna but now I NEED to try something that I’ve been wanting to do for awhile!


----------



## SYT (Feb 10, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> So I started playing around with the soap stones using soft soap that hadn’t cured. Here is my soap stones 1.0. I’ve got some learning to do before I submit the official soap!
> 
> View attachment 35939


Wow that looks great!


----------



## newbie (Feb 10, 2019)

Get talking, @SYT! You can enter anytime before the entry thread closes, so you could still get there. Chat it up and then put yourself on the list. 

Even if you don't choose to post a lot, you can post a picture here of your soap stone (just not in the entry thread) because you know how much we all like gawking at everyone's soaps.


----------



## Hennyfer (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi everyone! Although I am far too new here and don't really have the supplies to attempt something like this, I was very taken by these rainbow obsidian images I came across and thought maybe they would inspire someone for this challenge


----------



## newbie (Feb 10, 2019)

Makes me think of Fordite, which isn't really a stone but is made from all the dried drips of paint from car factories. I have been trying to get something like Fordite but I haven't been very successful to date.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 10, 2019)

First probable fail in the mold. One of my problems with the fissure technique is that I avoid misbehaving FOs. I used Cedar and Saffron which moves, but isn’t horrible. The unscented reserved batter got too thick to pour into the cracks. I tried shoving some in with a popsicle stick. 

I might have to break the Sea Witch out of the naughty corner even though it rices and hope for the best. Or try clove EO. Another day though.


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 10, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I might have to break the Sea Witch out of the naughty corner even though it rices and hope for the best.



Sea Witch you say? Sorry off topic....but I've been looking for an oceany FO to use for the Sea Witch (Ursula) themed soap I want to make for my daughter. This sounds perfect  (well, except the ricing part lol)


----------



## newbie (Feb 10, 2019)

I suppose you could separate your infill batter and then SB the living daylights out of the base before pouring. The base should then set up enough to break a bit without your infill getting too thick. It may not be hard (the base) but should not take kindly to being bent.


----------



## newbie (Feb 10, 2019)

@midnightsoaper, BB's Salty Mariner is a good ocean scent, as is Ahoy Matey but I can't remember who sells that one.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 10, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> Sea Witch you say? Sorry off topic....but I've been looking for an oceany FO to use for the Sea Witch (Ursula) themed soap I want to make for my daughter. This sounds perfect  (well, except the ricing part lol)


The Sea Witch I have is from Fragrance Buddy. It does rice, and I can’t remember how easy/hard it was to stick blend out. If I end up using it, I’ll let you know.


----------



## LaToya (Feb 10, 2019)

@Meena I can't wait to see what you produce. I'm going to sign up so that I can vote. Excited!!! At this very moment I do not qualify but I will in 3 days


----------



## Meena (Feb 10, 2019)

SYT said:


> Well I'm so new I probably don't have enough posts to enter, but this looks fun so I 'm going to give it a try just for the experience.



You meet the length of time, but don't have 50 posts yet.  You have 6 more days to get 50, though. 

ETA:  You too, @LaToya !  and Thanks!


----------



## LaToya (Feb 10, 2019)

@Meena I signed up January 13 so I only have 3 more days. The post part can be completed within the next 5 mins lol


----------



## LaToya (Feb 10, 2019)

@Meena Just for fun.... This Is My 50th Post!!!!!! . Check me out.


----------



## Meena (Feb 10, 2019)

LaToya said:


> @Meena Just for fun.... This Is My 50th Post!!!!!! . Check me out.



     We'll be expecting to see some soap stones!!


----------



## Meena (Feb 10, 2019)

LaToya said:


> @Meena I signed up January 13 so I only have 3 more days. The post part can be completed within the next 5 mins lol



Yup!!  Time flies, doesn't it??


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 11, 2019)

dibbles said:


> First probable fail in the mold. One of my problems with the fissure technique is that I avoid misbehaving FOs. I used Cedar and Saffron which moves, but isn’t horrible. The unscented reserved batter got too thick to pour into the cracks. I tried shoving some in with a popsicle stick.



I had a similar experience today as well. My reserve batter thickened up and I ended frosting my main color. It also didn't break they way I wanted, so I "helped" it along with a skewer. We'll see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 11, 2019)

dibbles said:


> The unscented reserved batter got too thick to pour into the cracks. I tried shoving some in with a popsicle stick.





MarnieSoapien said:


> My reserve batter thickened up and I ended frosting my main color. It also didn't break they way I wanted, so I "helped" it along with a skewer.


Same here! Looks like we all encountered the same issues. My problem is I don't have FOs, accelerating or not so I made two separate batches, one for the base and another for the fissure probably 45mins apart. Could be my recipe, my inexperience with CP, waiting too long to make my fissures, or something I can't even say I did lol but my base batter was difficult to "crack" and my fissure batter thickened up while I was getting the cracks to my liking.

I'm gonna see if I can do this again otherwise it's time for plan B lol


----------



## Misschief (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm home sick today so I'm working on my challenge soap. With 3 out of 6 people at work sick last week, I'm not surprised I caught something. I'm hoping it's the cold that two people had and not the flu, which knocked out another co-worker all last week.


----------



## Meena (Feb 11, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I'm home sick today so I'm working on my challenge soap. With 3 out of 6 people at work sick last week, I'm not surprised I caught something. I'm hoping it's the cold that two people had and not the flu, which knocked out another co-worker all last week.



Seemed like you've been a little quiet lately, and now we know why!  Get well soon, Ev!!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 11, 2019)

Meena said:


> Seemed like you've been a little quiet lately, and now we know why!  Get well soon, Ev!!


Thanks Meena. 

My soap is resting in the oven; I want it to gel.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 11, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close. Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
11. earlene - want to get back in the groove
12. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can.
13.Terri E -I love soapy rocks! ))))))))
14. midnightsoaper - this is my 50th post 
15. szaza - the stones are calling me!
16. SideDoorSoaps - I really wasn’t gonna but now I NEED to try something that I’ve been wanting to do for awhile
17. Jules92207 - good challenge to get back into the groove since I’ve been MIA a while [emoji4]


----------



## dibbles (Feb 11, 2019)

@jules92207 Good to see you


----------



## SYT (Feb 11, 2019)

newbie said:


> Any further takers on the challenge? How are people coming along?
> 
> One of my goals is to get malachite, but I haven't gotten it yet. I might be able to get malachite chips though.... maybe.View attachment 36083
> View attachment 36084





newbie said:


> Any further takers on the challenge? How are people coming along?
> 
> One of my goals is to get malachite, but I haven't gotten it yet. I might be able to get malachite chips though.... maybe.View attachment 36083
> View attachment 36084


I love those greens, that's beautiful


----------



## SYT (Feb 11, 2019)

Meena said:


> Punny.  So very punny.  [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ]  You are !


----------



## SYT (Feb 11, 2019)

jules92207 said:


> 1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
> 2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
> 3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
> 4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
> ...


18. SYT-  Thanks for the encouragement Newbie and Meena. Yes, I'm going to give it a shot!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 11, 2019)

SYT said:


> 18. SYT-  Thanks for the encouragement Newbie and Meena. Yes, I'm going to give it a shot!


Pssst... start posting everywhere. You're to have 50 posts and you're not there yet. But you could be. Hint: Visit the Word Association thread.


----------



## SYT (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you I'll be working on posting!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 11, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Pssst... start posting everywhere. You're to have 50 posts and you're not there yet. But you could be. Hint: Visit the Word Association thread.


Or the photo gallery lol I didn't need it anymore but I noticed all the threads have my face on them haha


----------



## Primrose (Feb 11, 2019)

I think you could still do the fissure technique without an accelerating FO. Just separate off the reserve batter and stick blend the main batter like crazy so it moves faster.


----------



## SYT (Feb 11, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Or the photo gallery lol I didn't need it anymore but I noticed all the threads have my face on them haha


Thanks,  I'm  going to get there. !!!.    Yes you are helping everywhere.  We like seeing you!


----------



## Hennyfer (Feb 11, 2019)

Hennyfer said:


> Hi everyone! Although I am far too new here and don't really have the supplies to attempt something like this, I was very taken by these rainbow obsidian images I came across and thought maybe they would inspire someone for this challenge


https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/21-layers-of-mica-goodness.17088/ Just found this on another thread-  supersoaper3000 already nailed it!


----------



## Jstheidi (Feb 12, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10. Jstheidi- not sure I would qualify to enter, but I’d like to at least try it and add a picture of whatever I can come up with?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 12, 2019)

Sign Up:

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close. Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
11. earlene - want to get back in the groove
12. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can.
13.Terri E -I love soapy rocks! ))))))))
14. midnightsoaper - this is my 50th post 
15. szaza - the stones are calling me!
16. SideDoorSoaps - I really wasn’t gonna but now I NEED to try something that I’ve been wanting to do for awhile
17. Jules92207 - good challenge to get back into the groove since I’ve been MIA a while


----------



## dibbles (Feb 12, 2019)

@Jstheidi - You have been a member long enough, but you need to have 50 posts to get on the sign up list. You have time - just start posting. The word association and four letter games are a good place. You have until (I think) the 23rd to get enough posts to enter.

If you don't get 50 posts by the time the sign up closes, please give it a try and post a picture of your soaps here. We'd love to see what you make.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 12, 2019)

SYT said:


> Thanks,  I'm  going to get there. !!!.    Yes you are helping everywhere.  We like seeing you!


Yay!! You made it! Looking forward to seeing your entry.


----------



## szaza (Feb 13, 2019)

So first tries... (A rant and some pictures)
I've been wanting to play with transparant soap for a while, but since I don't have a crock pot I do HP in my (gas) oven.. not the best place to play with ethanol! So I pretty much gave up on ever making transparant soap.. until last weekend we were cleaning out the basement and found an electrical hotplate!  so I immeriately tried to do a transparant soap au-bain-marie on the hotplate. What a mess! I tried the soapmaking 101 recipe (with stearic acid) and I think the temperatures weren't high enough because the soap didn't want to dissolve until I desparately tossed it in the microwave (but by then I'd already added too much extra solvents in an attempt to get it to dissolve) result.. very untransparant soap, nothing like the example in the YouTube video. I'll look for a different recipe and try again (something without stearic) 
Here's a pic:


----------



## Dawni (Feb 13, 2019)

On the bright side.. They do look like stones


----------



## newbie (Feb 15, 2019)

Entry thread is open!


----------



## szaza (Feb 15, 2019)

Just a question I came across while experimenting.. what scent do you use for soap stones? I found it really hard to come up with a stone-y EO blend (since stones don't smell) and just went with something fresh. Now that I've been thinking about it some more  I can come up with some puns, but not really good ones.. there's a Ginger beer called stoney and as a Dutch person I can think of a pun about some (horrible smelling) substance that's still illegal in a lot of places but can't really come up with something good. How dit you guys handle the smelling departement in this challenge? Leave it unscented? Take the color as scent inspiration? Just go with what you like?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 15, 2019)

szaza said:


> So first tries... (A rant and some pictures)
> I've been wanting to play with transparant soap for a while, but since I don't have a crock pot I do HP in my (gas) oven.. not the best place to play with ethanol! So I pretty much gave up on ever making transparant soap.. until last weekend we were cleaning out the basement and found an electrical hotplate!  so I immeriately tried to do a transparant soap au-bain-marie on the hotplate. What a mess! I tried the soapmaking 101 recipe (with stearic acid) and I think the temperatures weren't high enough because the soap didn't want to dissolve until I desparately tossed it in the microwave (but by then I'd already added too much extra solvents in an attempt to get it to dissolve) result.. very untransparant soap, nothing like the example in the YouTube video. I'll look for a different recipe and try again (something without stearic)
> Here's a pic:
> View attachment 36280


They look like jewels! Nice.


----------



## szaza (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks @KiwiMoose


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 15, 2019)

szaza said:


> Just a question I came across while experimenting.. what scent do you use for soap stones?



I'm taking a chance on a new FO that I thought would work in a soap stone. It's Green Moss and Ferns from The Soap Kitchen. I was thinking more about the fragrances of where I find stones that I like and if they fit with the color scheme I had in mind.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 15, 2019)

@szaza - your arrowheads are amazing!

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/february-smf-challenge-entry-thread-soap-stones.73822/


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 15, 2019)

@szaza I can't wait to show my hubby your arrowheads! He's an archaeologist and I'm sure he'll dig them!


----------



## artemis (Feb 15, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> @szaza I can't wait to show my hubby your arrowheads! He's an archaeologist and I'm sure he'll dig them!


DIG them! Ha!


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher (Feb 15, 2019)

Sign Up:

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close. Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
11. earlene - want to get back in the groove
12. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can.
13.Terri E -I love soapy rocks! ))))))))
14. midnightsoaper - this is my 50th post 
15. szaza - the stones are calling me!
16. SideDoorSoaps - I really wasn’t gonnabut now I NEED to try something that I’vebeen wanting to do for awhile
17. Jules92207 - good challenge to get back into the groove since I’ve been MIA a while
18. @Carolyne Thrasher - I’m not sure if we can still sign up but I just crossed the 50 post threshold so here goes.


----------



## newbie (Feb 15, 2019)

You're good, Carolyn. Hope you enter something!


----------



## szaza (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks @SaltedFig  I'm quite happy with how they turned out. I am starting to realize carving seems to be a bit of a go-to for me when I want to do something fancy.. maybe I'll have to get out of that comfort zone next month

Haha @MarnieSoapien great pun I hope he'll like them


----------



## szaza (Feb 15, 2019)

Love your amethist soap stones @Misschief !


----------



## Misschief (Feb 15, 2019)

szaza said:


> Love your amethist soap stones @Misschief !


Only one is soap, szaza.


----------



## szaza (Feb 15, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Only one is soap, szaza.


I know and I love it! 
I really like the way you played with the white, it's just enough to be realistic. And I also like the way you carved the 'stone'. The color is a bit different, but I think I actually like the color of your soap better than the real amethist (though that's really subjective, I'm generally not a big fan of purple)


----------



## Misschief (Feb 15, 2019)

szaza said:


> I know and I love it!
> I really like the way you played with the white, it's just enough to be realistic. And I also like the way you carved the 'stone'. The color is a bit different, but I think I actually like the color of your soap better than the real amethist (though that's really subjective, I'm generally not a big fan of purple)


Thank you!


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 15, 2019)

@Misschief, Your Amethylst soap is perfectly purple! 




(the white veins through flecks of different purple tones - brilliant!)


----------



## LaToya (Feb 15, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Geniash - So excited to try this!
6. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
7. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
8. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
9. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
10. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close. Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
11. earlene - want to get back in the groove
12. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can.
13.Terri E -I love soapy rocks! ))))))))
14. midnightsoaper - this is my 50th post 
15. szaza - the stones are calling me!
16. SideDoorSoaps - I really wasn’t gonna but now I NEED to try something that I’ve been wanting to do for awhile
17. Jules92207 - good challenge to get back into the groove since I’ve been MIA a while
18. LaToya - I want to be able to judge


----------



## Meena (Feb 16, 2019)

szaza said:


> Just a question How dit you guys handle the smelling departement in this challenge? Leave it unscented? Take the color as scent inspiration? Just go with what you like?



Unscented.  The challenge is taking place via online photographs, right?


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 16, 2019)

Meena said:


> The challenge is taking place via online photographs, right?



Yes, but I don't thing the little angel you've entered is going to pass as a soap 

The entry thread will be added to the banner shortly 
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/february-smf-challenge-entry-thread-soap-stones.73822/


----------



## Meena (Feb 16, 2019)

LOL! That was just a bump.


----------



## newbie (Feb 16, 2019)

@LaToya, you don't have 50 posts yet, so you can't officially sign up. You have to get posting!


----------



## szaza (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice take on the challenge @Terri E ! Love all the colorful little soap stones, the slab looks like a basket full of gemstones


----------



## Terri E (Feb 16, 2019)

szaza said:


> Nice take on the challenge @Terri E ! Love all the colorful little soap stones, the slab looks like a basket full of gemstones


Thank you for the lovely comment!


Szaza, I think your arrowheads are amazing! They look perfectly real!


----------



## newbie (Feb 16, 2019)

I love the three completely different takes on soap stones in the entry thread! LOVE LOVE LOVE the creativity.

@Terri E, can you tell me which picture you would like in the survey? I really can't decide, so I will leave it to you to tell me.


----------



## Terri E (Feb 16, 2019)

newbie said:


> I love the three completely different takes on soap stones in the entry thread! LOVE LOVE LOVE the creativity.
> 
> @Terri E, can you tell me which picture you would like in the survey? I really can't decide, so I will leave it to you to tell me.



Yes, probably the slab, thanks!


----------



## newbie (Feb 16, 2019)

Oops. I thought you said loaf, but I think you changed to slab. I want to make absolutely certain I have the right picture. Can you tell me the number (first, second, third...) of the photo in your entry?


----------



## Terri E (Feb 16, 2019)

newbie said:


> Oops. I thought you said loaf, but I think you changed to slab. I want to make absolutely certain I have the right picture. Can you tell me the number (first, second, third...) of the photo in your entry?



I did say loaf but I happened to think about it and it's more of a slab. The 6th picture down just before the cut


----------



## newbie (Feb 16, 2019)

Also, I shall be mean and pushy. Surely everyone can squish some scraps together to get a stone, even if you didn't have time to go specifically for a rock look! Enter something, for heaven't sake! It's all for fun and the more entries, the more fun. 

Here are two of my squishers. They don't look like stones/rocks but what the heck!


----------



## newbie (Feb 16, 2019)

Perfect. Thanks, Terri! Sixth it is.


----------



## Terri E (Feb 16, 2019)

newbie said:


> Also, I shall be mean and pushy. Surely everyone can squish some scraps together to get a stone, even if you didn't have time to go specifically for a rock look! Enter something, for heaven't sake! It's all for fun and the more entries, the more fun.
> 
> Here are two of my squishers. They don't look like stones/rocks but what the heck!
> 
> ...



I love squishers! The bottom one is awesome!!


----------



## Meena (Feb 16, 2019)

@Misschief   I love your amethyst, Ev!  Very nicely shaped, as well.

@Terri E  Your entry stones are so cute!  I felt like I was in a rock shop where they have those open table bins of miscellaneous stones to paw through!

Time to work on my entry post!


----------



## Terri E (Feb 16, 2019)

Your entry stones are so cute!  I felt like I was in a rock shop where they have those open table bins of miscellaneous stones to paw through!

Time to work on my entry post![/QUOTE]

Thanks! It was fun to do


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 16, 2019)

Amazing rock soaps @Terri E !

I really liked your progress photo's - at first I thought the first soap was awesome ... and then you kept going!

Just WOW!


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 16, 2019)

@Meena, I really like that you included the wedge shaped soap to show your marbling - it shows the complexity of your marbling really well


----------



## Meena (Feb 16, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> @Meena, I really like that you included the wedge shaped soap to show your marbling - it shows the complexity of your marbling really well



Thank you so much!  I appreciate it.


----------



## Terri E (Feb 16, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> Amazing rock soaps @Terri E !
> 
> I really liked your progress photo's - at first I thought the first soap was awesome ... and then you kept going!
> 
> Just WOW!


Thank you Fig! I really appreciate your comment


----------



## earlene (Feb 16, 2019)

Everyone is doing such a nice job of their stone soaps.  My motivation is just lacking, I am afraid.  I really want to get back into the groove and make some soap and was hoping to do so this week.  Well, it's Saturday and the week has come to an end, so I guess I'll have to hope to say that ship has sailed.  Tomorrow is another day, so I will make an effort to clear my worktable and get busy.


----------



## Terri E (Feb 16, 2019)

@Meena Your soap stones are beautiful! I love the colors! Great job


----------



## Meena (Feb 16, 2019)

Terri E said:


> @Meena Your soap stones are beautiful! I love the colors! Great job



Thanks a lot, Terri!


----------



## Terri E (Feb 16, 2019)

@Carolyne Thrasher Your soap stones look very real!  So cool, they remind me of bird eggs


----------



## Meena (Feb 16, 2019)

@szaza  I love your obsidian arrowheads!  The sheen you got on them is just beautiful!

Your perseverance with figuring out how to carve them paid off in spades (heh heh), just handsome as all get-out.  

(Where the devil did that old expression come from, i wonder?? )


----------



## Meena (Feb 16, 2019)

Terri E said:


> @Carolyne Thrasher Your soap stones look very real!  So cool, they remind me of bird eggs



Me too!  I immediately thought of duck eggs, then granite.


----------



## Terri E (Feb 16, 2019)

Meena said:


> @szaza  I love your obsidian arrowheads!  The sheen you got on them is just beautiful!
> 
> Your perseverance with figuring out how to carve them paid off in spades (heh heh), just handsome as all get-out.
> 
> (Where the devil did that old expression come from, i wonder?? )


@Meena Lol! I use that expression too


----------



## earlene (Feb 16, 2019)

Terri E said:


> @Meena Lol! I use that expression too





Meena said:


> @szaza  I love your obsidian arrowheads!  The sheen you got on them is just beautiful!
> 
> Your perseverance with figuring out how to carve them paid off in spades (heh heh), just handsome as all get-out.
> 
> (Where the devil did that old expression come from, i wonder?? )



*Featured snippet from the web*
In the card game of "Bridge" the suits of cards (hearts, diamonds, clubs and *spades*) have ranks, with *spades* being the highest rank. Making the Ace of *Spades* the top card, as it were. When you say you have something "in *spades*" you have a great abundance of it, or a high degree of quality of it.
*phrases - What does "in spades" mean? - English Language & Usage ...*

https://english.stackexchange.com/q/162372


----------



## Misschief (Feb 16, 2019)

earlene said:


> Everyone is doing such a nice job of their stone soaps.  My motivation is just lacking, I am afraid.  I really want to get back into the groove and make some soap and was hoping to do so this week.  Well, it's Saturday and the week has come to an end, so I guess I'll have to hope to say that ship has sailed.  Tomorrow is another day, so I will make an effort to clear my worktable and get busy.


Earlene, I'm surprised I managed to make mine, to be honest. I've been sick all week with a cold/flu bug of some kind. I'm on the mend but still very tired and weak. I did manage to get out for a couple of hours today but needed a nap; it about did me in!


----------



## newbie (Feb 16, 2019)

I had to re-do the list. We had a couple people enter who do not have enough posts and/or time when they entered, and we have to stick to the rules of minimum of 1 month AND a minimum of 50 "non-fluff" posts.

We have worked on these challenges to provide people with new techniques and some low-key incentive to push their soaping creativity. The spirit is to sign up to make soap according to the gauntlet we have chosen to thrown in front of you. Understandably, people run out of time or find some well or other a bit dry for the month. Entrants are still allowed to vote because we get that, but signing up just to vote is not in line with the purpose of the challenge. Please, for the love of all that's holy, try to make a soap! The Surgeon General may not have declared it good for your health but we all know that it improves your quality of living.

Please make and ENTER a soap. It keeps us challenge hosters feeling worthwhile, and you know it's all about us.

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
6. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
7. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
8. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
9. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close. Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
10. earlene - want to get back in the groove
11. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can.
12.Terri E -I love soapy rocks! ))))))))
13. midnightsoaper - this is my 50th post 
14. szaza - the stones are calling me!
15. SideDoorSoaps - I really wasn’t gonna but now I NEED to try something that I’ve been wanting to do for awhile
16. Jules92207 - good challenge to get back into the groove since I’ve been MIA a while


----------



## newbie (Feb 16, 2019)

Misschief, extra kudos to you for soaping through thick and thin! I love you!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 16, 2019)

newbie said:


> Misschief, extra kudos to you for soaping through thick and thin! I love you!



Love you right back! I'm in awe of all of you challenge hosts.


----------



## Meena (Feb 16, 2019)

earlene said:


> *Featured snippet from the web*
> In the card game of "Bridge" the suits of cards (hearts, diamonds, clubs and *spades*) have ranks, with *spades* being the highest rank. Making the Ace of *Spades* the top card, as it were. When you say you have something "in *spades*" you have a great abundance of it, or a high degree of quality of it.
> *phrases - What does "in spades" mean? - English Language & Usage ...*
> 
> https://english.stackexchange.com/q/162372



Thanks Earlene, I did know that one.  Where does "all get-out" come from, though?


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher (Feb 16, 2019)

Terri E said:


> @Carolyne Thrasher Your soap stones look very real!  So cool, they remind me of bird eggs


Thank you @Terri E. The challenge was timely because I was making these for a popup market in March anyway. I wanted a simple river rock look.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 16, 2019)

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> Thank you @Terri E. The challenge was timely because I was making these for a popup market in March anyway. I wanted a simple river rock look.


Carolyne, those are simply lovely!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 16, 2019)

Here’s mine, just made this morning. Will hopefully be set enough tomorrow to cut. A bit of an experiment this one!


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 16, 2019)

@Carolyne Thrasher
I was enjoying the tranquility of your river rocks ... then I read your description ... and now I WANTs them!


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher (Feb 16, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Carolyne, those are simply lovely!


Well I really loved your amethyst. My son and I rock tumble and it’s my absolute favorite.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 16, 2019)

Mine is in the mould … will see what we have to work with when I get home from work this arvo


----------



## Dawni (Feb 17, 2019)

szaza said:


> Here's my entry for this month:
> Winter Is Coming! - obsidian arrowhead guest soaps.
> Translucent soap colored with activated charcoal and scented with a fresh/wintery blend of peppermint, eucalyptus, pine and clove (a variation on 'highbrow' from EOcalc)
> View attachment 36340
> ...


Awesome! I'd put them on display if i had them here lol they look so cool


Misschief said:


> View attachment 36348
> View attachment 36349
> I have a dish of stones at my desk and of the dozen or so, three of them are Amethyst so I decided to try to duplicate it. It's scented with Black Tie but it's very faint.


I hope you're feeling better since this post. I love your soap, the block and the stone.


Terri E said:


> This is my entry  I carved my stones from pieces of soap and soap dough. I made 3 layers and in the middle layer (orange and pink) added some butterflies I made from soap dough as a little surprise. I rolled some of the cut soap in gold mica to add a bit of sparkle! It is scented with Spearmint & Eucalyptus
> 
> View attachment 36399
> View attachment 36397
> ...


This is so cool! Must have taken you a while to make them.


Meena said:


> I love rocks and crystals, and own at least 100 different ones.  I really like seeing how they sometimes form together in matrices, and my entry is meant to suggest malachite with chrysocolle.  (I didn't look up what else these form in matrix with, so I don't know offhand what the white mineral is.)
> 
> Here it is before the cuts.
> View attachment 36410
> ...


Very nice Meena.. I love the colors you used for this overall effect. Kudos too for trying with your 8th batch. I've been too chicken to try until this month lol and seeing everyone's entry is giving me "stage fright" haha


Carolyne Thrasher said:


> Here’s my entry
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


That seawater description has a load of label appeal! I'd grab it right away if I saw it hehe

I just got back home from a three day trip. Here we have s gathering for our departed after 40 days where we go to the cemetery and offer flowers and prayers. Then it's party time after lol guess who was karaoke queen for the night haha. I'll post my entry tomorrow


----------



## Terri E (Feb 17, 2019)

Not an entry but just for fun, here are some of the soap rocks (gemstones) I have left  What a great time I had with this challenge


----------



## Meena (Feb 17, 2019)

Terri E said:


> Not an entry but just for fun, here are some of the soap rocks (gemstones) I have left  What a great time I had with this challenge
> 
> View attachment 36465



You put a lot of work into these beautiful miniature stones, Terri, judging by all the different colors and looks you achieved.  I'm going to go out on a limb and predict a First Place win for you.


----------



## Terri E (Feb 17, 2019)

Meena said:


> You put a lot of work into these beautiful miniature stones, Terri, judging by all the different colors and looks you achieved.  I'm going to go out on a limb and predict a First Place win for you.


 
Thank you Meena, you are way too kind  I appreciate you


----------



## Terri E (Feb 17, 2019)

@Dawni  Your stones look like you picked them up out of the garden! So real, very nice


----------



## Dawni (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you @Terri E 

You're one of my soap idols on this forum and that means a lot.


----------



## Meena (Feb 18, 2019)

Those are gorgeous, @Dawni! I love them AND Darren's chunky bar -- great job!

Side note: I'll be making a neem soap for a friend's son with acne one of these days; been waiting for them to buy me the neem oil. Black seed oil is definitely great stuff but it's pretty expensive here, so I doubt that I'll soap with it.  Is it kind of inexpensive in the Philippines?


----------



## Dawni (Feb 18, 2019)

Meena said:


> Those are gorgeous, @Dawni! I love them AND Darren's chunky bar -- great job!
> 
> Side note: I'll be making a neem soap for a friend's son with acne one of these days; been waiting for them to buy me the neem oil. Black seed oil is definitely great stuff but it's pretty expensive here, so I doubt that I'll soap with it.  Is it kind of inexpensive in the Philippines?


I'm sure you have a great recipe in mind, but if you're interested in the advice I got for the first batch it's here. This second batch is tweaked so let's see if it works better. The principle is the same though.

Actually I couldn't find it cheap here, but I didn't look much. The bottle I had came with the powders from Pakistan, from dad. There's its not terribly expensive apparently and neem oil is dirt cheap lol

Know what else came cheap from there? Rose water.. Gonna see if he'll agree to use a toner with witch hazel lol otherwise I'll think of something for mom.

And thank you Meena


----------



## Meena (Feb 18, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I'm sure you have a great recipe in mind, but if you're interested in the advice I got for the first batch it's here. This second batch is tweaked so let's see if it works better. The principle is the same though.
> Actually I couldn't find it cheap here, but I didn't look much. The bottle I had came with the powders from Pakistan, from dad. There's its not terribly expensive apparently and neem oil is dirt cheap lol
> Know what else came cheap from there? Rose water.. Gonna see if he'll agree to use a toner with witch hazel lol otherwise I'll think of something for mom.
> And thank you Meena



I actually have Not had a chance to dig into a recipe for acne soap yet, so thanks for that link!
Yes, according to SO, black seed oil is a cure-all in the Muslim world, so I'm not surprised it was cheap in Pakistan.  I have 2 bottles of Rose Water (by accident, forgot I had one), & love the smell of that stuff!


----------



## Primrose (Feb 18, 2019)

My first attempt.at the fissures technique was a bust. Seems the reserve soap and the TD in water didn't make it very far through the fissures at all. Not sure.i will have time for another attempt before the end of the challenge but I'll definitely have another go at some point because I adore the look of it


----------



## Terri E (Feb 18, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Thank you @Terri E
> 
> You're one of my soap idols on this forum and that means a lot.



Oh honey,  you’re welcome and thank you for the wonderful compliment


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 18, 2019)

Terri E said:


> Not an entry but just for fun, here are some of the soap rocks (gemstones) I have left  What a great time I had with this challenge
> 
> View attachment 36465


These are absolutely beautiful Terri - and they are so authentic looking - especially on top of your soap pictured in the other thread.


----------



## Meena (Feb 18, 2019)

Primrose said:


> My first attempt.at the fissures technique was a bust. Seems the reserve soap and the TD in water didn't make it very far through the fissures at all. Not sure.i will have time for another attempt before the end of the challenge but I'll definitely have another go at some point because I adore the look of it



I'm sure if you smash and mould them into stones they will work out fine!  Just try to keep some of the white on the surface.  Don't give up!!


----------



## Terri E (Feb 18, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> These are absolutely beautiful Terri - and they are so authentic looking - especially on top of your soap pictured in the other thread.



Thank you so much kiwi! I love your art as well, it is so amazing!


----------



## geniash (Feb 18, 2019)

I am not participating (too green), but this is my unofficial submission/inspiration for some of you. I was going for red granite look and ended up with this wine soap:












IMG_3769



__ geniash
__ Feb 18, 2019



						Feb 2019 soap stones Unofficial submission.


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for participating, Geniash! Love the soap! Hopefully you'll be up over 50 and running for next month.


----------



## Jstheidi (Feb 19, 2019)

I finally made 50. I want to try this challenge just to learn more fun stuff.


----------



## Jstheidi (Feb 19, 2019)

newbie said:


> I had to re-do the list. We had a couple people enter who do not have enough posts and/or time when they entered, and we have to stick to the rules of minimum of 1 month AND a minimum of 50 "non-fluff" posts.
> 
> We have worked on these challenges to provide people with new techniques and some low-key incentive to push their soaping creativity. The spirit is to sign up to make soap according to the gauntlet we have chosen to thrown in front of you. Understandably, people run out of time or find some well or other a bit dry for the month. Entrants are still allowed to vote because we get that, but signing up just to vote is not in line with the purpose of the challenge. Please, for the love of all that's holy, try to make a soap! The Surgeon General may not have declared it good for your health but we all know that it improves your quality of living.
> 
> ...


17. Jstheidi- wanting to try my first challenge. Everyone makes this look like so much fun.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 19, 2019)

I couldn't enter this month because I'd done a rock challenge before.  Here is my entry from then:

 Love the entries so far.
szaza as usual looking outside the box!
Dibbles you couldn't get more real!
Impressed by the newbies: Dawni your entry is fantastic. Carolyne Thrasher your entry is very impressive - just lovely and subtle. Meena love the colours.
Great work everyone.

Meena you can find the monthly challenge and entry thread under the banner at the top of the page. It does scroll but you have to be quick!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow @penelopejane those look so real they're unreal! Hehehe

So is yours, @dibbles

@KiwiMoose I like that effect! 

And thank you all for your kind words


----------



## szaza (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow there's been so much going on this weekend! So many lovely entries! 
Lovely use of colors by @Meena 
Wonderful polished look by @Carolyne Thrasher (they remind me a little of sugar coated easter eggs, yum)
@Dawni you're the queen of soap stones, love all your creations including your non-entries!
Fabulous as always @KiwiMoose 
Stunning realism by @dibbles 
And a wonderful first entry by @Jstheidi 
Also lovely to see people who didn't enter share their soap stones! Love the color of the red granite by @geniash and seriously @penelopejane are you sure there are soaps among those rocks? They look so real!!!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 19, 2019)

@geniash if those were in a slab I'd love them as my kitchen counter tops.. Fab colors!

@Jstheidi those look so real as well.. Very nice! 

Thank you @szaza


----------



## Primrose (Feb 19, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> I couldn't enter this month because I'd done a rock challenge before.  Here is my entry from then:View attachment 36534
> Love the entries so far.
> szaza as usual looking outside the box!
> Dibbles you couldn't get more real!
> ...



Why does that mean you can't enter?


----------



## artemis (Feb 19, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Why does that mean you can't enter?


It doesn't. Nothing in the rules that says you can't participate if you did the last time. 

For myself, I chose not to do it because I did it before and didn't care to try it again. I'm having enough fun watching from the sidelines and waiting for the next one.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 19, 2019)

^^^exactly. Fabulous to see so many giving the challenge a go.l so successfully.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 19, 2019)

Everyone has done and awesome job.  Wish I could find more time in the day to perhaps participate one day.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 19, 2019)

Primrose said:


> My first attempt.at the fissures technique was a bust. Seems the reserve soap and the TD in water didn't make it very far through the fissures at all. Not sure.i will have time for another attempt before the end of the challenge but I'll definitely have another go at some point because I adore the look of it


That's what happened when I tried it CP, and the way in the tutorial. I had fissures only until halfway down even though I did dig deep with a spoon. Breaking it in the mold didn't do it for me too. I finally gave that up and went back to my tried n tested stone look HP way lol although I did give my colors more thought than the usual way I mix.

I love the color of your soap stones. And the fissures still look like fissures soiI don't think it's a bust


----------



## dibbles (Feb 19, 2019)

The entries so far are looking so good!
@szaza Your arrowheads are very cool. I don't know if you made your transparent soap, but if you did a big kudos for that.
@Misschief Amethyst is my birth stone, so I've always been partial to it. You did such a nice job of capturing the color and look of the stone. Just lovely.
@Terri E I can't even imagine how much time you spent making all those stones, but it was totally worth it. Your soap is stunning.
@Meena The colors you chose to use are beautiful together. Your stones are very pretty.
@Carolyne Thrasher How awesome it is that you used sea water you collected. It was indeed a blood moon, which is also a wolf moon when it occurs in January. There was also an eclipse. (I know all this because that is the day my grandson was born.) I love the colors you used and the effect of the speckles. Very realistic, and they look so smooth I just want to touch them.
@Dawni You absolutely nailed this. Your soap stones are perfection!
@KiwiMoose Your color choice is very nice and I do see travertine. I'm also super jealous of your photography skills. Nice job!
@Jstheidi  I know you are pretty new to soap making and you did an excellent job. Using coffee for the color was a good choice!
@Primrose  I like that you tried the fissure technique. Your effort paid off with a very pretty soap. I love the color too.
@geniash So glad you joined in, even if it had to be unofficial. Love your soap, and I hope you will join the future challenges.

I hope I didn't miss anyone. Truly, all of the entries are special and voting will be super hard.


----------



## Meena (Feb 19, 2019)

YES, I've been thinking the same thing as the entries have been rolling in, and such wonderful work by everyone!  The voting is going to be verrrry difficult!


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 19, 2019)

All the entries so far look amazing!

I think I'm done with mine. I just need to get a good photo


----------



## szaza (Feb 20, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I don't know if you made your transparent soap, but if you did a big kudos for that.



It was the first-try semi transparant soap colored with AC that I used for the challenge.. haven't had time to retry transparant soap making this month


----------



## Dawni (Feb 20, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> The look I was going for was Red Jasper (photo 1 is for reference).  I used the failed-fissure-technique/smoosh-the-pieces-into-rock-like-shapes method. I achieved the colors with Red Iron Oxide, Titanium Dioxide and Black Iron Oxide, I also used Cherry and Driftwood FOs. I had a lot of fun with this challenge and am so glad that I got to participate!View attachment 36575
> View attachment 36576
> View attachment 36577
> View attachment 36578
> View attachment 36579


I love how those came out! My favorite one is the last pic.. Really cool. They don't look all that different from your inspiration pic


----------



## Clarice (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow - you all have me flabbergasted!  You have made such beautiful, creative soaps!  Good luck to all!  Maybe I will try this in March!


----------



## Meena (Feb 20, 2019)

@MarnieSoapien  You NAILED that, Marnie!!!  I love Red Jasper and your soap stones are amazing!!

OMG, judging gets more impossible by the day!!!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 20, 2019)

Meena said:


> @MarnieSoapien  You NAILED that, Marnie!!!  I love Red Jasper and your soap stones are amazing!!
> 
> OMG, judging gets more impossible by the day!!!


Thanks! I had a lot of fun making these.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 20, 2019)

@MarnieSoapien Very pretty!


----------



## Chris_S (Feb 21, 2019)

1. Misschief - I REALLY want to try this!
2. Primrose - Wow what a cool tutorial!
3. Dawni - I think I can finally have a go at a challenge
4. Hendejm - I am going to plan better this month!
5. Meena - This challenge may be one that I'm actually capable of fulfilling as a still-new soaper, heh heh
6. zanzalawi- it is my destiny 
7. dibbles - messing with my soap on purpose - this will be interesting
8. SaltedFig - Stone Soap Rocks
9. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. I have an idea for this, but I can't promise I will receive my supplies I need to do it before the entries close. Keep yer fingers crossed for me that they arrive.
10. earlene - want to get back in the groove
11. MarnieSoapien - I think I can, I think I can.
12.Terri E -I love soapy rocks! ))))))))
13. midnightsoaper - this is my 50th post 
14. szaza - the stones are calling me!
15. SideDoorSoaps - I really wasn’t gonna but now I NEED to try something that I’ve been wanting to do for awhile
16. Jules92207 - good challenge to get back into the groove since I’ve been MIA a while
17. Chris_s - wasnt planning on joining in on this but was bored last night and had itchy fingers while waiting for lye to cool


----------



## zanzalawi (Feb 21, 2019)

where did this month go?! i'm getting my booty in gear, will get pics posted tomorrow


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 22, 2019)

@midnightsoaper Your soaps are GORGEOUS! Love them!


----------



## Deborah Long (Feb 22, 2019)

OMG!  All of those soaps are amazing!  Just amazing!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 23, 2019)

@midnightsoaper those are beautiful!

@zanzalawi your stones are so realistic!

Wow.. So many awesome entries it's gonna be extremely hard to vote.

Speaking of awesome entries, @Chris_S where's yours? Lol


----------



## Chris_S (Feb 23, 2019)

Dawni said:


> @midnightsoaper those are beautiful!
> 
> @zanzalawi your stones are so realistic!
> 
> ...



I told you it got trodden on best iv got is the pictures i took to send you via inbox and that wasnt exactly showing them in thier best light


----------



## Misschief (Feb 23, 2019)

Wow everyone! I just had a look at the entry thread. There are some AMAZING! soap stones there. I'm super impressed!


----------



## newbie (Feb 23, 2019)

@Chris_S, enter your picture! It doesn't matter that they aren't at their best. This is a contest for fun and creativity, and a squashed stone can certainly takes its place in the entry thread.

Last day for entries! I love what everyone has done. It is so fun to see all the entries.


----------



## Chris_S (Feb 23, 2019)

newbie said:


> @Chris_S, enter your picture! It doesn't matter that they aren't at their best. This is a contest for fun and creativity, and a squashed stone can certainly takes it's place in the entry thread.
> 
> Last day for entries! I love what everyone has done. It is so fun to see all the entries.



Thank you for the encouragement Having a really bad day been on the verge of tears several times so needed a kind word 

Attached the pic iv got i really wanted to display them as well as everyone else has done dont think they are too bad as a first entry


----------



## newbie (Feb 23, 2019)

No, no no no no no no NEVER TOO BAD TO ENTER!!!! We love all soap and the challenges are meant to be fun, not highly competitive. I love your soap stones! Please enter them. Please.

@Chris_S, I was having an off day the other day as well. I hope you are feeling better soon. Remember that for all the crap, there are kind and good people all over the place.


----------



## szaza (Feb 23, 2019)

Oh my.. so many pretty soaps in the entry thread! I love the use of colors by both @Primrose and @MarnieSoapien 
@midnightsoaper  your soaps look just like the inspiration pictures, very impressive!
And I love how your rivier rocks turned out @zanzalawi , amazing how your 'botched batch' turned into something so beautiful!


----------



## szaza (Feb 23, 2019)

And @Chris_S  you should definately enter!


----------



## Chris_S (Feb 23, 2019)

newbie said:


> No, no no no no no no NEVER TOO BAD TO ENTER!!!! We love all soap and the challenges are meant to be fun, not highly competitive. I love your soap stones! Please enter them. Please.
> 
> @Chris_S, I was having an off day the other day as well. I hope you are feeling better soon. Remember that for all the crap, there are kind and good people all over the place.



I didnt mean it like that lol i just meant for a first try think iv done well probably poorly worded on my part

Thank you and i know but iv been struggling for over 2 years should be used to feeling like this but something that happened this morning really caught me off guard. Ill enter them in a minute  Thank you all for such kind words


----------



## Dawni (Feb 23, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Thank you for the encouragement Having a really bad day been on the verge of tears several times so needed a kind word
> 
> Attached the pic iv got i really wanted to display them as well as everyone else has done dont think they are too bad as a first entry


See I told you you should enter. Go post it in the entry thread.. Now! Haha

Yknow sometimes all takes is a good angle. For your camera and your subject. Good enough display if you cam catch the "best side" of your soap. For next time when you have un-trodden soap


----------



## dibbles (Feb 23, 2019)

@MarnieSoapien I love how your red jasper stones turned out, and your color is perfect.
@midnightsoaper Your cabochons are beautiful. I don’t know how you got that shine on the soaps, but it really looks like polished rocks.
@zanzalawi What treasures you were able to get from a batch of soap you didn’t love. These are maybe the most realistic looking soap stones I’ve ever seen.

I am truly blown away by the creativity shown in this challenge. Well done all!!!


----------



## Chris_S (Feb 23, 2019)

Dawni said:


> See I told you you should enter. Go post it in the entry thread.. Now! Haha
> 
> Yknow sometimes all takes is a good angle. For your camera and your subject. Good enough display if you cam catch the "best side" of your soap. For next time when you have un-trodden soap



Well i shall mostly because they are unable to defend themselves blaim the cat it was dark and he stood infront of the soap on the floor meaning i HAD too stand on it either than or od have a squished cat i chose the less expensive option cant imagine the cat would of faired well after that even the fat en.

I have a really good and nice camera my dad handed down to me because he got a new one and iv always enjoyed photography so next time i will make sure i use that to take photos. Infact thinking about it iv got loads of nice photos not uploaded yet. Keep an eye on the random photo thread for some english countryside pics


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 23, 2019)

I didn't think I would make it in this time, but look at that. I did just squeak it in!

Thank you for the marvelous challenge newbie 

PS. I am really loving everyone's entries!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 23, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> I didn't think I would make it in this time, but look at that. I did just squeak it in!


Wow - look at that! Outstanding!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 23, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> Stone Horse
> 
> ScratchingsView attachment 36826
> 
> ...


Wow that's amazing! Reminds me of those underwater stone sculptures on TV lol and I enjoyed looking at the process. 


SideDoorSoaps said:


> I almost carved all my soap stone away trying to get what I wanted. This is an overflow from a loaf batch that I poured into a round silicone mold. This is my tea tree and may Chang blend colored with titanium dioxide and activated charcoal.
> View attachment 36839
> from the loaf mold. View attachment 36840
> View attachment 36841
> ...


That's what I thought too! Really cool


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 23, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> I didn't think I would make it in this time, but look at that. I did just squeak it in!
> 
> Thank you for the marvelous challenge newbie
> 
> PS. I am really loving everyone's entries!



And so stunning!!


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 23, 2019)

I am just awe-struck. The creativity.  The detail. The variety. Great, great job to all the participants.


----------



## newbie (Feb 24, 2019)

Here is the link to the survey:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/FB7BGNR

Passwords have been sent. Let the voting begin!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 24, 2019)

Woot! Voted! VERY hard decision - they were all sooo good!  But for me - one of them was a definite stand out.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## SYT (Feb 25, 2019)

You are all so creative.  !   I did try but my 2 tried didn't do as I  had hoped, but learning  is what makes  this so interesting . Good luck all of you!


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Feb 25, 2019)

What talent you all have!!!  These are all wonderful.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 27, 2019)

I am so glad I am not voting!  All entries look FABULOUS!  Good luck to all!


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher (Feb 27, 2019)

newbie said:


> Here is the link to the survey:
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/FB7BGNR
> 
> Passwords have been sent. Let the voting begin!


Where were the passwords sent? I’m not finding mine. I may have missed my chance to vote anyway but in


----------



## dibbles (Feb 27, 2019)

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> Where were the passwords sent? I’m not finding mine. I may have missed my chance to vote anyway but in


It should have come in a private message. I know you signed up in time and I don’t think newbie will mind if I send it to you so you can vote.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 28, 2019)

It's February 28th in NZ - it's 11.15pm in fact, and I'm off to bed now....
When I wake up in the morning maybe the votes will all be in and the winner announced? A very exciting thing to wake up to.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 28, 2019)

I've been excited all day too, needed to remind myself I'm ahead by half a day to a day than the US. 

Gunyt and sleep well @KiwiMoose!


----------



## Meena (Feb 28, 2019)

It's after 4 pm now in Colorado USA and it looks like the results still haven't been posted.  Did I miss them?


----------



## Primrose (Feb 28, 2019)

Patience grasshopper ... the challenge mods I'm sure will post them when they can


----------



## newbie (Feb 28, 2019)

I always wait until the end of the day so everyone has as much chance to vote as possible. I never want to cut anyone off.

The results are in!

First place goes to
*Midnightsoaper*

Second place has a three way tie:
*Szaza
Terri E
Dawni*

Third place goes to:
*SaltedFig*

Thank you so much for participating and I hope everyone had some fun!!! All the entries were exciting to see.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 28, 2019)

Woohoo! 

Congratulations midnightsoaper, that's a well deserved win! Congratulations szaza, Terri E and SaltedFig!! 

And myself lol How very satisfying for a first time challenge. Thanks to everyone who voted! Love you all


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 28, 2019)

newbie said:


> I always wait until the end of the day so everyone has as much chance to vote as possible. I never want to cut anyone off.
> 
> The results are in!
> 
> ...


Nicely done Midnightsoaper! Congrats to all who participated as well!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 28, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Congratulations midnightsoaper, that's a well deserved win! Congratulations szaza, Terri E and SaltedFig!!
> 
> And myself lol How very satisfying for a first time challenge. Thanks to everyone who voted! Love you all


And we love you too @Dawni !
Congratulations all and a very well deserved win indeed. I want one!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 28, 2019)

Congrats ALL! In my book, all of the participants are winners. There are some amazing "rocks" in this challenge. Congrats to those who were declared the winners... very well deserved.


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 28, 2019)

Thank you and congrats to everyone! It was a fun challenge. All the entries were amazing!


----------



## Clarice (Feb 28, 2019)

HOLY MOLY @midnightsoaper - I just went to look at all the entries - - - are you SURE those are not really beautifully polished minerals / stones?  They are GORGEOUS!  I could never bring myself to use them

MAD SKILLS!


----------



## szaza (Mar 1, 2019)

Well done everyone! Congrats to the winners and thanks @newbie for hosting this challenge, it was a fun one!


----------



## Terri E (Mar 1, 2019)

This was a lot of fun for me. Congrats to all the participants! Midnight, I love those beautiful little soaps!


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Mar 1, 2019)

Congrats Midnight.  I could not decide who I would have voted for as there were so many great soaps entered.  It was certainly fun to watch all of you work so hard.  Good job soapers!!


----------



## earlene (Mar 1, 2019)

Congratulations to all who participated and all who won.  You are all truly talented.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 1, 2019)

Congratulations to all the winners - well deserved by all of you. Well done to all who entered. While voting is always hard, this time was especially hard. All the soaps entered were really amazing. 

Thank you @newbie for hosting!


----------



## zanzalawi (Mar 1, 2019)

Congrats to all!
@midnightsoaper , @szaza , @Terri E , @Dawni , @SaltedFig - you guys kicked some serious booty!! well done!
i was so impressed by everyones creativity and craftiness, you guys rock! (~groan~ i'm sorry, i had to )


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 1, 2019)

Congrats!!!


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 3, 2019)

This was some fun ... thanks newbie and congratulations midnightsoaper and Szaza, TerriE and Dawni
(personally, I consider myself darn lucky you guys are so talented that there was a three-way tie for second! )

(MarnieSoapien, your rocks look a lot like home )

Amazing stone soaps everyone! ...


----------

